
“We'll take them all”: Demand for ventilators spikes as coronavirus looms - rectang
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/demand-ventilators-spikes-coronavirus-looms/story?id=69597233
======
rectang
In other HN threads, we're discussing how to hack up ventilators to meet the
anticipated crushing demand. Another option to be pursued in parallel is for
existing ventilator manufacturers to ramp up production.

Are there some models which allow for quicker production because they have
simpler designs, everything is sourced locally, production lines do not
require exotic high-precision tools?

If so, are there ways to get the companies which manufacture such models the
capital and anything else they need ASAP?

~~~
rolph
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_ventilator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_ventilator)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forrest_Bird](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forrest_Bird)

we really are talking about two things here, one being the equipment used, the
other being the therapeutic specialist that has to attend the ventilator, and
tune it to chase after a multivariate dynamic.

ventilation can cause lung injuries and facilitate lung pathology this is part
of a trade off for overall wellbeing.

a ventilator has to be able to manipulate pressures with near instant response
and very high precision.

during natural ventilation there is sensory feedback allowing nearly point for
point modulation of flow and cycle. ventilators dont have this. Coronavirus
aside It would be good to find some way of getting around the risk of lung
injury

